
JokkoText:Pay active music fans for sharing and Sell music by SMS or credit card - jkotx
https://www.jokkotext.com/
======
jkotx
JokkoText is the new music service that pays fans for sharing music and
artists for adding and selling theirs by SMS in 50 countries or credit card
everywhere.

\- When the "Rokki" formula is activated, when the fan shares the music, he
receives 2% commission for each sale originated from the link that he shared.
\- Fans can download entire albums in zip format

Artists can : \- Make music available for free download and allow those who
still want to buy it to do so \- Upload their music directly online \- View
their sales statistics \- See which singles have sold the most \- Edit their
informations \- Annotate their lyrics and make them available for free
download \- Edit details on their singles or albums, \- Sell their singles and
albums by SMS in more than 50 countries, by Orange Money SMS or Joni Joni in
Senegal and by credit card anywhere in the world \- Refer to the Percentage
Grid per Country \- Request payment of their receipts \- Thank their fans with
a personalized message after every purchase

This app is therefore intended for artists and music lovers. Both can
register.

